# USRT: Direct Port Water Alcohol Injection Teaser



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

*Look what I found! Coming Soon... USRT: Direct Port Water Alcohol Injection Teaser*

USRT has promoted dual nozzle mounting ever since inventing the setup over ten years ago. As we've made common knowledge, this has been the simplest way to achieve both intake cooling and significant octane boost. Both contribute to an engine's ability to make more horsepower and torque even in hot summer weather or after prolonged action at the race track or rally stages. 

The spray quantity emitted just after the intercooler provides a maximum distance path ensuring full evaporation before the combustion chamber. More evaporation guarantees more cooling and for each 10degF reduction in intake temperature, an engine will produce about 3% more power and torque. 

Throttle body and direct port-mounted nozzles work exactly the same way but in reverse. Less distance traveled = less evaporation = more droplets ready to turn to steam INSIDE the combustion chambers. This reduction in combustion temperature boosts the air/fuel charge's octane rating in a huge and very beneficial way. The main difference in spraying after the throttle and at the ports is specific to the evenness of spray distribution. The tiny spray droplets have mass and inertia tends to carry these particles to the cylinders farther away from the throttle. When the post-throttle nozzle is fairly small (e.g. 60cc or 100cc), the difference is not so significant. However, when protecting the engine from piston-melting detonation with larger nozzles (i.e. 175cc+), perfect distribution among cylinders becomes critical. Without it, tuners are frustrated by too little protection "here" and a combustion-quenching oversaturation "there". The only safe response is to dial back the boost/spark timing to satisfy the most vulnerable chamber. 

Direct port is the clear solution when your high-output engine is equipped with a big turbo. Those on the ragged edge with overboosted K03/4 turbos will see helpful gains, too. Because the mist is emitted so close to the engine, our mechanical Pressure Gauge is supplied 

http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_68_283 








Developed originally for supercharged Audi R8s, this is the most permanent and reliable means to do direct port water/methanol injection. The lines are constructed of bent metal tubing that cannot be dislodged from the fittings. They are terminated similarly on the other side to a stainless steel distribution block. Kits for four, six, and eight-cylinder models will be released soon. Our celebrated Pressure Gauge is supplied with each kit to facilitate tuning precision 









FLEXLINE Direct Port 
Developed originally for the 1.8T engine, this is the more economical and practical means to do direct port water/methanol injection. The lines are made of the same high-pressure plastic hose and quick-disconnect fittings used elsewhere in the kits. They are terminated similarly on the other side to a stainless steel distribution block. Kits for four and six-cylinder models will be released soon. Our celebrated Pressure Gauge is supplied with each kit to facilitate tuning precision.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

*Max+usrt=win*

This is not available for release yet, but when it comes to market, I will be running this... 

More discussion on direct port found here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Charge-Cooling-quot-a-different-approach-quot


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

:laugh::thumbup::wave:eace:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

That is fukcing awesome! I was curious who was going to deliver for the next generation of 1.8t intake manifolds that were recently released by 034, and ie.


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

I know my USRT longrunner intake manifold is already tapped for w/m... but i wonder if i can tap 4 more holes down by the injectors to also run direct port. Hmmmm may have look into this more

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

*+NEIL*+DIAMOND*+ said:


> That is fukcing awesome! I was curious who was going to deliver for the next generation of 1.8t intake manifolds that were recently released by 034, and ie.



*Scott F. Williams
One more thing, I've got the direct port nozzles ready to rock n' roll. I'll let you have them without restriction if you can tell me how you'll test/demonstrate them and *when*. Let me know about that, please.*

:wave::wave:eace:eace:

Me and Scott will be using Eurodyne Boost Manager Plus for development testing...the nozzles atomize the mixture so finely, its very important to use the right nozzles...

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...01066115822223":"og.likes"}&action_ref_map=[]


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

The most cost effective way to run Direct Port would be to consult Scott @ USRT for a Stage 1 or 2 Snow Kit... http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_68


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Eurodyne Kit, roughly 600 dollars...*















































Eurodyne Boost Manager: Supports Fuel Pump Control, Electronic Boost Control, Water Meth Pump and mapping, and possibly one more GPO for controlling my AWIC water pump....



http://www.eurodyne.ca/prestashop/category.php?id_category=8


Introducing Eurodyne’s Boost Manager Plus+
Eurodyne Canada, a recognized leader in performance tuning and innovation is proud to introduce the Boost Manager Plus controller; the first controller to combine 3 important & interrelated functions in a single programmable microprocessor controlled unit.

The easy to use computer interface software allows the Boost Manager Plus+ user to:
Manage boost pressure
Set optimum quantity control for water methanol injection
Duty cycle high volume/high current return-less fuel supply pumps to maintain precise fuel pressure regulation
In addition to these capabilities Boost Manager Plus+ tracks real time results and saves them to a .csv file that allows users to track the effects of changes using the provided log viewer for adjustment purposes; a feature not available on other systems.
Boost Manager Plus engine safeguards

Boost Manager Plus+ includes built in circuits that guard against detonation caused by electrical malfunctions or component defects in the water/methanol injection system by monitoring methanol pump current flow. If excess current draw is detected (short circuit or blocked line) or if current draw drops below a set point (open circuit, lack of fluid in the tank, or faulty pump) the Microprocessor will reduce boost to lowest setting to protect your engine a feature not available on any other controller.
Boost Manager Plus+ also includes two general purpose outputs (GPO’s) that can be used to duty cycle an optional fluid control solenoid. This feature can be used to cut off fluid flow and prevent possible siphoning (pump mounted below tank fluid level). Fluid solenoid can also be used to restrict flow momentarily and allow the system pump to build line pressure and ensure correct atomization of water/methanol solution.
Boost control function
The Boost Manager Plus+ electronic boost controller is designed to maintains desired boost levels by duty cycling an electronic boost control solenoid (not Included) that applies boost pressure to the waste-gate diaphragm. Boost and boost target are monitored and controlled using a microprocessor controlled feedback loop (PID*) to maintain the desired manifold pressure using one of the following control options.
(*PID (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PID_controller)

Option 1: Simple or fixed value method. In this mode a fixed maximum value is programmed into the Boost Manager Plus+ controller using the supplied user interface (adjustable base map are provided with the unit). The Boost Manager Plus+ controller will monitor (using included 6BAR MAP Sensor) the resulting boost level and automatically apply corrections to maintain the target boost levels. Result can be logged and viewed using supplied user interface and played back using the log viewer function.
Option 2: Driver adjustable or variable method. In this mode the driver uses a rheostat to vary maximum boost between high and low values set using the included software. This set-up permits on the fly adjustment between two set values; minimum boost level (established by the waste gate spring setting) and the highest possible value programmed into the controller (limited by system hardware).
In both options , Boost Manager Plus+ will default to the low target if it detects a fault in either the fuel pump circuit or the methanol supply system circuit to protect against possible engine damage.
Water/methanol injection control function
While several variations of water methanol injection are available, most base injection volumes on a single variable – boost pressure with no consideration given to air volume. This results in the same water methanol injection amount for a given manifold pressure at all engine speeds – a less than ideal situation.
In order to establish accurate and predictable injection amounts knowledge of air volume is needed. The Boost Manager Plus+ controller is the only controller that accurately establishes air volume by performing a calculation based on manifold pressure and engine speed. Boost Manager Plus+ water methanol injection amounts are infinitely variable and controlled digitally using a fully adjustable 16 x 16 – 256 point map. Injection value selection is based on inputs from the included 6 BAR (0 to 86 PSIG) pressure sensor and an RPM signal from an ignition coil or a fuel injector.
The Boost Manager Plus+microprocessor then selects the correct water methanol pump duty from the values previously programmed to memory using the provided base maps included in the software package. Results of water meth duty cycle map can then be viewed using the included data logging feature. Users can then edit and customized water methanol calibrations suited to their specific hardware combination.

Fuel pump control
Most modern direct injection fuel system vehicles come equipped with a returnless type fuel system managed by the engine controller. When returnless fuel delivery systems are used the engine controller manages fuel pressure by varying the current flow (duty cycling) the delivery pump. This design can present challenges when increased fuel supply is required to support higher power levels as the internal circuitry of OEM controllers is not capable of delivering the increased current levels required by high performance high volume pumps.
If a larger fuel pump with greater current requirements is installed in an otherwise stock vehicle, the supply wiring and pump driver circuitry on OEM systems is generally unable to properly supply the larger capacity fuel pump with proper voltage and current resulting in poor performance.
Boost Manager Plus+ provides a solution to this challenge using one of the two available fuel pump driver modes.
Mode 1: Pass through; during the installation, the stock pump and supply wiring is connected to the controller. Data on duty cycle is provided by the vehicle’s ECU. In this setup ECU is relieved of the current supply role, the Boost Manager Plus controller’s more robust drivers do the work of supplying fuel pump with required current.
In most cases the heavier duty Boost Manager Plus+ circuitry (40 amp driver) using a direct battery feed will allow improved performance and delivery and meet higher fuel demands while retaining the stock fuel pump and loop pressure control.
Mode 2: Override; in override mode, fuel delivery is managed solely by the Boost Manager Plus+ pump control circuit and based on a set value stored in the fuel pump duty cycle MAP. Pump duty is selected from 256 point fuel map and based on intake pressure and RPM information obtained from the supplied MAP sensor and coil or fuel injector (RPM) information. Resulting duty cycle can then be logged for evaluation and fine tuning. This mode is ideal for high demand systems requiring high volume fuel delivery.
Data logging and MAP editing features
Find out how your system is performing and make the changes needed to get peak performance. The Boost Manager Plus+ data logging feature included with every unit allows tracking of all performance critical variables including:
Boost pressure up to 6 BAR
Boost target VS. actual
Boost control duty cycle
Engine RPM
Methanol pump duty cycle
Methanol pump current flow
Fuel pump duty cycle
Fuel pump current flow
Duty cycle of general purpose output
The Boost Manager Plus+ software saves this data as a .csv file for playback using the included log viewer; information can also be viewed as a data file using Microsoft Excel©.
If the data log indicates a requirement for change, the provided base maps can be modified by selecting individual cells or groups of cells, entering new values and then saving the new data under a new file name. Modifications can be made until the desired result is achieved.

VIEWED PRODUCTS
Boost...
Introducing Eurodyne’s Boost Manager...
Boost...
Introductory pricing now in effect Get...


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

direct port injection is fun, I did it on my MKV.
Can't wait to see how the eurodyne kit works out for you. :thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> direct port injection is fun, I did it on my MKV.
> Can't wait to see how the eurodyne kit works out for you. :thumbup:


Could not afford the Eurodyne, but I did get the stage 2 kit from Snow, and am testing these new direct port nozzles from USRT>


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

One of the first sets of nozzles ready for testing.


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

since the nozzles are going to be in vacuum at idle, whats your plan as far as check valve/ solenoid? seems like alot of volume in the vacuum/meth log.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

jettatech said:


> since the nozzles are going to be in vacuum at idle, whats your plan as far as check valve/ solenoid? seems like alot of volume in the vacuum/meth log.


the check valve/solenoid will of course be installed and the inner volume of the distribution block isnt a concern. with 220psi thru there even if there was an air pocket it would only be a split second.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

we've been running direct injection meth on the shop drag pt cruiser for a few years now. I'll dig around and see if i have any good pics of it.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

^^^ Yes please! Im planning on doing this on my car this winter n ditch the dual nozzle setup... so pics will greatly help...


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

PjS860ct said:


> Yes please! Im planning on doing this to my vrt this winter...


 not sure if this link will work. ****ty pic, but gives you a bit of an idea.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

jeez Synchro you'd think you were tryin to build a RACECAR or somethin??!!


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

TBT-Syncro said:


> not sure if this link will work. ****ty pic, but gives you a bit of an idea.[qoute]
> 
> Ummm a bit overwhelming  but i get it... thanks:thumbup:


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

PjS860ct said:


> Ummm a bit overwhelming  but i get it... thanks:thumbup:


 you have no idea how hard it is getting the transmission in and out of that thing. lol 

its a beast though. just no traction on the street. 650crank at 20 psi on pump and meth.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

I bet thats a beast! Any vids?  

Where is the checkvalve btw? Right before the distribution block? 

And do you know how big are the nozzles? 

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

PjS860ct said:


> I bet thats a beast! Any vids?
> 
> Where is the checkvalve btw? Right before the distribution block?
> 
> ...


 25cc 

The anti-siphoning solenoid goes anywhere between the pump and nozzles (obviously before the splitter/distribution block)


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/USRallyTeam


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

This will be a nice addition to my Snow stage 2 kit......Can't wait!


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

That's gonna be one sick 8V :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

